# Tyson/Lewis?



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

Ok, any thoughts on the fight beforehand?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

Even the sports writers have trouble with this one. Bad enough, the Pay-Per-View is 54 bucks!

But I'm tired of hearing Tyson whine about his so called pain! He needs a spanking, big time.

Throw DC at him!:boxing:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

Ricardo,

Yeah, I think we are in agreement. I am thinking it would be nice for Lewis to win tonight, just to shut Tyson up.

The $54 for the price of ppv is way outta hand. 

I think Tyson has, on many levels, done great harm to boxing as a sport and was kind of hoping that he wouldn't be granted a license to do it anymore. 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

Tyson:mst: is going to drop this Kitchner Giant within 4 rounds:bomb:...   Lewis is in the ring with a real boxing animal!:boxing: 

if after 4 Lewis is still up then Mike:EG:  will bring out the:2pistols: and send Lennix to the :moon: to play with the:angel:s

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

Conatser has mastered the art of  smiley-fu  


:asian: 


:jediduel:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 8, 2002)

hehe...thx for the laugh, GD...sigh...after this week, I needed that.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Tyson:mst: is going to drop this Kitchner Giant within 4 rounds:bomb:...   Lewis is in the ring with a real boxing animal!:boxing:
> 
> ...



Sorry DC, you lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

:wah: :wah: :wah: :wah: :wah:

But  Lennox/Tyson II will happen.......
Here here.......:hammer:  What a gentlemen ............. finally!!!!!

Ok you win............  this time......:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

Wow, Lewis did a fantastic job!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

and for that matter we have not seen Mike so "normal" in over 10 years!!

Enjoyable but would have been better at $29.95!:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and for that matter we have not seen Mike so "normal" in over 10 years!!
> 
> ...




Suckers:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and for that matter we have not seen Mike so "normal" in over 10 years!!
> 
> ...



Yep, Lewis looked like a pro and this was a great humility check for Tyson.  

I wonder how much humility comes from this kind of hefty paycheck ?...:shrug: 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sandor _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



There won't be much left. Tyson is being sued by the comissioner, Jose Suliman, for the incident at the press conference, and the former Mrs. Tyson wants more money. Tyson has asked for a return shot, but i doubt it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and for that matter we have not seen Mike so "normal" in over 10 years!!
> 
> ...



I had my money on Mr. Conatser!:boxing:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

Give me 50 million and a 18 months to get back in shape..... and the fight is on!!!!!!!!!!

:boxing:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I had my money on Mr. Conatser!:boxing: *



That reminds me, I better start training for the title bout: Tracy's vs The IKKO's Kalicombat!

We'll do ours even better, over the net, so get you Logictech cameras ready to receive. Front row seating! We'll do it in Scottsdale! Beer, and barbeque afterwards, (Oh, choclate milk for DC):boxing:


----------



## Sandor (Jun 8, 2002)

Fox Sports were saying each fighter gets $20 million and their contract had a special 'viscious foul' clause that would fine $3million per foul if the fight ended prematurely due to the foul.

I'd bet Holyfield wishes he had that clause in his contract 

Peace,

Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)




----------



## ikenpo (Jun 9, 2002)

When you watch professional fights do you look for Kenpo concepts of fighting within the match? 

I try to, or maybe I don't, and I just see them. In this fight I was particularly interested in how Tyson would close the gap. Once he was tired you could see he used a very lazy, push step drag. I also notice Lennox, while in a left neutral (orthodox fighting stance) move up the circle as Tyson punched with his right. One minute Lennox was there the next he wasn't.

jb:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 10, 2002)

For those of us not firtunate to have seen the fight or any of the highlights, wuld oneof you fine gentlemen please post a recap?


----------



## donald (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *For those of us not firtunate to have seen the fight or any of the highlights, wuld oneof you fine gentlemen please post a recap? *



For some reason I wanted to see Tyson win this one? He acted like he did'nt want to win! It seems to me like the fire is out... Did anyone else get that from watching him lose like he did?

Salute


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2002)

Try this page at Yahoo!.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Around 7 or 8 I think I heard him say, "I can't do it..." or something like that and his corner tried to pump up and build his confidence back a little. They needed to be cussing him out Emanual Stewart was doing Lennox Lewis...That might have got some of that fire back...

Man, I wonder what Emanual Stewart's house looks like...

jb


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry, I can't resist this any longer!

Q: Whats the link between Mike Tyson and Michael Jackson?


A: They both wear gloves for no apparent reason:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

I  don't know about Mike, but........... you gotta think something is funny with a guy going around the courntry singing "Beat It" wearing one white glove!         sheesh.......
:rofl:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



I am pretty sure I read Tyson got $17Million.
I think Lewis got $20Million.

They may have both earned $20Million.

Oops.  I didn't see the previous posts on P2.  Sorry.


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I  don't know about Mike, but........... you gotta think something is funny with a guy going around the courntry singing "Beat It" wearing one white glove!         sheesh.......
> :rofl: *


What's even funnier is the same guy singing "I'm Bad"


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Give me 50 million and a 18 months to get back in shape..... and the fight is on!!!!!!!!!!*



18 months? EIGHTEEN?!?!


----------



## tonbo (Jun 11, 2002)

....the first time I saw the video for "Bad", I just about laughed myself into a coma.  Something about that high-pitched voice screaming out, "You ain't bad....you ain't NOTHIN'!" that just made the moment too good to be serious.

Yeah, like Michael Jackson scares *anybody*.....even dressed in that "butch" leather outfit.  

Face it (no pun intended).....he couldn't ever get in a real fight....he'd crack all that plastic surgery......and "bad"?  No.  "Worst"?  Yes.

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

That's with you (Gou) as my sparring partner!
:boxing:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be your partner. You'd drop all the weight just chasing me. I'm sure I can be that annoying to keep you interested in chasing me.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

How'd you know my gameplan?:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

I can read you like a big old book.


----------



## Sandor (Jun 11, 2002)

Now that the fight is over and we have established the fact that Lewis took Tyson to school... 

Do you folks think this fight was what boxing needed to have happen to bring some dignity back into the sport?


Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the fact that they even allowed Tyson to fight again speaks for the LACK of dignity. I'm sorry, but if someone bites someone else's ear off, he shouldn't be fighting anymore.  The man is insane.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 11, 2002)

Nightingale,
I agree with you 100%. He should have been banned a long time ago. My personal opinion is he only got the license to box was for increased revenue wherever he fought. Once again that is my own opinion. There's no way that he should be allowed back into the ring to fight at all.
Salute,
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Sandor (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *I think the fact that they even allowed Tyson to fight again speaks for the LACK of dignity. I'm sorry, but if someone bites someone else's ear off, he shouldn't be fighting anymore.  The man is insane. *



See, this is exactly the dilema I've had with him getting a license to box again in the first place. I don't think we'll be seeing too many more Tyson fights in the future; two perhaps three tops. He really quit, gave up in those last rounds and that is not going to get him any more high paying jobs. Crowds don't want that. They want hungry competitors who would rather be KO'd than admit defeat between rounds.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't see the fight, but its nice to know someone finally put him in his place.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 11, 2002)

Biting happens quite a lot actually. It's usually on the top of the shoulder on the traps muscle and with the mouthguard in. The fight with Holyfield was not good and I think Tyson was extremely justified in biting him. Just look at Hasim Rahman head from last weeks fight.

There is nothing left in the HW division right now. As far as I see it Ray Mercer was the last time Lewis had any challenge. Holyfield was the last competitive fight he had as well. Lewis needs to fight Holyfield if he wants a good rivalry under his belt with a few _"wars"_ to cement his place in history or be lost in the annals of boring fighters.

Tua is a lot like Tyson but when he fought Lewis he just chased him around the ring and lost. He only fights forward or backwards in a straight line. Who else is there? Grant? Nope, he was a bust. Botha? A journeyman but not a champ. Huggin' Henry Akinwande? Puh-leeze. Chris Byrd? No, doesn't have it in him to be a champ. Rahman? No way, he was a one punch wonder. Good for the division but not repeatable champ material. McCall? Uh-uh...he still needs emotional therapy and has a drug problem. Golota? No way, a quitter just like Shannon Briggs. Neither has any heart. Klitschko might be a good fight but who the $#@% cares about that guy? No one, that's who. If Lewis fought him the payday would be enough to maybe buy them both natchos and a slurpee at 7-11. The young guys like McCline, Whitaker, and Johnson (A good Canadian boy) don't have the ring experience and would be eaten alive. Then you have a whole list of guys who need to retire like Vaughn Bean.

The heavyweight division is a hole right now. Nothing good at heavyweight or light heavyweight to see. All the good fights are below that and the general public is too dumb to understand anything below light heavy.

As for Tyson not fighting again, that's cr@p. His good behavior this last fight assures that others will be ready to take him on as a partner now wheras before they were hesitant.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that Tyson is a sideshow attraction at this point.  He WAS once a great fighter, but has destroyed himself too far to be viable anymore.  

My feeling is that Tyson was put back in the ring to generate some income.  He is in debt to a lot of people, most of whom are fight promoters and fight affiliates, from what I understand.  Thus, to get their money out of him, they pretty much *had* to put him in the ring.

The "old" Tyson was a terror in the ring.  The Tyson that has been around for the last few years is just terrible, and is past his moment.  I don't think anyone is scared of him anymore, and he is quickly on his way to being a "has-been".  He should just shut up and pack up.......he should quit while he is even somewhat ahead.

And yeah, he really got put in his place.

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

However he does fill seats........ for whatever reason!!  I just hope that his "good behavior" stays and he regains his reign of   terror and entertains us again....... but I feel he may be a smoking gun that just ran out of ammo.

:shrug:


----------



## Baoquan (Jun 11, 2002)

Gou, really.....

Tyson was "justified" in biting Holyfield's ear off? How? Because he was getting beaten? He came out TWICE without a mouthgard in order to bite Evander, and get disqualified before Evander beat him AGAIN.

Lewis v Holyfield would have been a good fight, with a Holyfield of 10 years ago. I would put money on Evander then, but he's too old now, especially considering the heart problems the man has. 

Lewis showed a lot more boxing skill in this fight - he totally outclassed Tyson - althought the incredible hieght and reach advantages didn't hurt. He's definately progressed from the one-punch fighter he was when he gained his first title.

I'd really like to see Roy Jones Jnr pack on a few, and step up to heavyweight. He is, IMHO, the best boxer on the planet.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Jun 12, 2002)

It's seems to me that the reason Tyson generates so much money for boxing is the possibility the once-great fighter might utterly self destruct on camera.  Nowadays, watching Tyson is like watching an episode of Jerry Springer or Temptation Island -- you never know when the people you are watching (Tyson in this case) will have a total meltdown.
:flammad: 

ANYTHING involving Tyson is a freakin' sideshow now.  He's an utter disgrace to the sport.  I'm sure the only reason Lewis even accepted the fight with Tyson was to put to rest the constant claims he is undeserving of his title.

The only redeeming thing about the fight was the fact that Tyson appeared to be a gracious loser this time around.  It was a surprisingly lucid and mature action for him....

Of course, I'd never say any of this to Tyson's face.... 


Tad


----------



## Kirk (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *Gou, really.....
> 
> Tyson was "justified" in biting Holyfield's ear off? How? Because he was getting beaten? He came out TWICE without a mouthgard in order to bite Evander, and get disqualified before Evander beat him AGAIN.*


*

Remember, Evander suddenly had a habit of hitting below the
belt in that fight.  I think both were scared.  Not justifying Tyson's
actions .. just saying he didn't just go mental and for s&g's decide
to bite Holyfield's ear off.  He got tired of his sack being used as
a punch bag.*


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *Gou, really.....
> Tyson was "justified" in biting Holyfield's ear off? How? Because he was getting beaten? He came out TWICE without a mouthgard in order to bite Evander, and get disqualified before Evander beat him AGAIN.*



Totally. Holyfield not only decided to use Tyson's nutz as a speed bag repeatedly he also kept headbutting Tyson repeatedly. If you look at the damage that these headbutts caused Hasim Rahman this past week you'd understand. (the lump from th hematoma is so big that it was the size of a baseball and Rahman will need surgury to remove it which means he'll be OUT of boxing for a while) These are potentially career ending attacks. Tyson himself said that he was worried that these headbutts would cripple him. He does have kids to feed and even if you don't like it he is entitled to earn a living. So yeah, if some guy was headbutting me, punching me in the nutz, and the ref did nothing about it you have two choices. 1)Quit and walk out of the ring. But then, who is gonna have you back to fight? Look at Golota. No one even wants to see him fight because he's seen as a quitter. 2)Leave enough damage that the guy thinks twice and leaves you in a position that you are still a viable fighter in people's eyes.

Biting happens all the time. You just never heard about it until this high profile fight. Tyson never _"came out"_ without his mouthpiece. He spit it out, proving that it wasn't premeditated. if biting was so unheard of why didn't Holyfield run away?

Please. Don't come talking trash until you've been in the junkyard. I don't come down to where you work out and rock the slurpee machine, don't come down to where I work out and say stuff you're not sure about.



> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *Lewis v Holyfield would have been a good fight, with a Holyfield of 10 years ago. I would put money on Evander then, but he's too old now, especially considering the heart problems the man has. *



Evander is all Lewis has left to cement himself into the league of _"greats"_ which tells you how sad this division is. It was Lewis' only really competitive fight in a while except Mercer as far as many see. Lewis has no _"wars"_ like many of the greats have had.

As far as Holyfield's heart? Please. The guy claimed he prayed to God and God healed his heart murmer so he could keep on fighting. I think Holyfield is just one tough mofo. That and he screws any woman within 5 feet and is too stupid to wear a condom.



> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *Lewis showed a lot more boxing skill in this fight - he totally outclassed Tyson - althought the incredible hieght and reach advantages didn't hurt. He's definately progressed from the one-punch fighter he was when he gained his first title.*



TOTALLY! I so agree with you! Lewis has gained some skills and he's using them. He's good for the division in the fact that he wants to bring boxing back to boxing.



> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *I'd really like to see Roy Jones Jnr pack on a few, and step up to heavyweight. He is, IMHO, the best boxer on the planet. *



I would also agree. Except that he runs his mouth off then is never there to back it up. RJJ, if you're so good, go find these guys to prove it. Stop fighting policemen, and garbage men who box in the off time. You're making a fool out of them but yourself too. You're too good for that. Stop yelling at Hopkins about 6 million and why he won't take it because he's a punk.. The conditions you put in place to fight are reeeeedeeeculas! Get off your *** and go to Germany and fight Darius. But neither of these two guys will fight off their own soil so really, if history sees them as guys who were great but never had the chance to prove it then it's their own tough titties.

It's not RJJ's total fault though. There just is no one at light heavyweight for him to fight. NO one! I mean that. I can't even think of a name other than Hopkins. The lower weights either have to come up he RJJ goes down and why should RJJ go down? If he wants to really test his mettle then he should go up to heavy and see what he can do. But overall, he is probably the best boxer P4P in the world.

Jeez, now I'm all worked up.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't tell him that.  If you are referring to the biblical Sampson, he was my hero.  I like to remiond people that he slew 40 with the jaw bone of an ***!


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Don't tell him that.  If you are referring to the biblical Sampson, he was my hero.  I like to remiond people that he slew 40 with the jaw bone of an ***! *




My hero in the Bible is Moses.

It says he tied his *** to a tree and walked to Jeurasalem.

Les


----------



## Seig (Jun 13, 2002)

True, but how long was he lost in the desert?


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *True, but how long was he lost in the desert? *



Well, I guess he forgot his GPS was attached to the donkey.

I never understood why he never made more use of his motorbike.

"The roar of Moses' Triumph could be heard throughout the city"

A good British bike too.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ROFL Les!   You're too much! hahaha! 

My hero is Joseph. ... Mary rode Joseph's ***, all the way into
Bethlehem.  When they got there, he still had the fortitude and
stamina to deliver the savior (talk about pressure) after first 
begging for a room, then setting up some semblance of a delivery 
room out of a room full of animal poop.


----------



## Les (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> My hero is Joseph. ... Mary rode Joseph's ***, all the way into
> ...




Many years ago, a Jewish lady named Mrs. Rosenberg was stranded late one night at a fashionable resort on Cape Cod --one that did not admit Jews.

The desk clerk looked down at his book and said, "Sorry, no room. The hotel is full."

The Jewish lady said, "But your sign says that you have vacancies."
The desk clerk stammered and then said curtly, "You know that we do not admit Jews. Now if you will try the other side of town..."

Mrs. Rosenberg stiffened noticeably and said, "I'll have you know, I converted to your religion."
The desk clerk said, "Oh, yeah, let me give you a little test.

How was Jesus born?" Mrs. Rosenberg replied, "He was born to a virgin named Mary in a little town called Bethlehem."

"Very good," replied the hotel clerk. "Tell me more."
Mrs. Rosenberg replied, "He was born in a manger."
"That's right," said the hotel clerk. "And why was he born in a manger?"

Mrs. Rosenberg said loudly, "Because a jerk like you in the hotel
wouldn't give a Jewish lady a room for the night!"


----------



## Kirk (Jun 13, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Beautiful!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 13, 2002)

Love those stories.   Those are awesome.....

:rofl:  :rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

:rofl:  :rofl:    Funny.

Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> *
> My hero in the Bible is Moses.
> It says he tied his *** to a tree and walked to Jeurasalem.
> Les *



Wow...... that tree must have slowed him down!

:rofl:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

That's great.

Michael


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


How do you say proctologist in Hebrew?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

are you sure?  You know Hebrew goes from right to left!


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *are you sure?  You know Hebrew goes from right to left! *



I think Yassar Arafat might have something to say on the subject!:2pistols:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 14, 2002)

You guys are a blast?

:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 14, 2002)

very punny, GD.  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You guys are a blast?
> 
> :rofl: *


Yes, something to that effect!:rofl:


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 14, 2002)

Osama Boxing 


Michael


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You guys are a blast?
> 
> :rofl: *




Actually wouldn't it be,

?tsalb a era syug uoY

Michael


----------



## Seig (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I think Yassar Arafat might have something to say on the subject!:2pistols: *


Yessir Iafag has nothing to say but "RUN!"


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

thank you in the name of Jihad..... you will be blessed.....:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

I am blessed.  I am one of the chosen in a forsaken land.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

Nobody cares about your foreskin!!!!  geeez


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

obviouosly not paying attention, i said I am one of the *chosen* , and everyone knows we do not have foreskin, after the _Bris_ (sp?) it is sold for eyelid transplant surgery.


----------



## Les (Jun 15, 2002)

*<EDITED> 
Please keep on topic and within forum rules.*

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

:roflmao:  Good One!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 15, 2002)

Please, keep the discussion on-topic and approrpiate for this forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

See I told you guys..........


----------



## Les (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Please, keep the discussion on-topic and approrpiate for this forum.
> 
> ...




Please accept my apologies

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

Tyson was on his best behavior..... and looking for a rematch from the start.  Wanted to extend the paydays and shut up a lot of folk.....


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 16, 2002)

can someone email me and tell me what the heck Les said that was so funny?  nightingale8472@hotmail.com


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *can someone email me and tell me what the heck Les said that was so funny?  nightingale8472@hotmail.com *



me too ... captshady@hotmail.com


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

You started it!
I said


> Of course I am blessed. I am one of the chosen in a forsaken land.


You said



> Seig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nobody cares about your foreskin!!!! geeez


So there


----------

